# remove old Supprelin rplc w/new one



## kbarron (May 17, 2011)

code 11980 is being denied as not supported for clinical...I can't seem to find anything that matches...MD replaced Supprelin in the or,,,removed old one and put in new one for precocious puberty...Thanks in advance for help


----------



## MJ4ever (May 17, 2011)

*Supprelin*

Hello,

Check out this link.

http://www.supprelinla.com/endocrinologists/reimbursement/billingcodes.html

Could it be CPT 11983? 
Precocious puberty 259.1

Hope this helps,

Barb


----------

